# Atheros 9170 usb dongle not working

## greanie

I have a USB dongle that uses the Atheros 9170 chipset

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9170 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9170 802.11n

I have configured the kernel to include the Atheros 9170 drivers as modules and load them through /etc/conf.d/modules.  I have emerged the linux-firmware package, then downloaded the carl9170-1.fw driver from linuxwireless.org and put it in /lib/firmware/.  When I plug in the device, it gets assigned to phy0 according to dmesg.  However, my message log quickly fills up with:

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651088] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651129] WARNING: at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:414 usb_submit_urb+0x134/0x440()

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651142] Hardware name: AMD "CM-iGLX" Geode LX/CS5536

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651156] Device: usb

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651156] BOGUS urb xfer, pipe 1 != type 3

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651173] Modules linked in: ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat nf_nat_ipv4 nf_nat bridge stp llc tun rt73usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib crc_itu_t carl9170 snd_cs5535audio snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651251] Pid: 695, comm: kworker/u:2 Tainted: G        W    3.7.10-gentoo #8

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651262] Call Trace:

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651290]  [<c1033c7d>] warn_slowpath_common+0x6d/0xa0

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651313]  [<c157f454>] ? usb_submit_urb+0x134/0x440

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651334]  [<c157f454>] ? usb_submit_urb+0x134/0x440

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651356]  [<c1033d2e>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x2e/0x30

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651378]  [<c157f454>] usb_submit_urb+0x134/0x440

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651425]  [<df69b1c8>] carl9170_usb_submit_cmd_urb+0x68/0xa0 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651458]  [<df69bace>] __carl9170_exec_cmd+0xae/0x100 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651492]  [<df69bbca>] carl9170_exec_cmd+0xaa/0x1b0 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651526]  [<df69c3d2>] carl9170_write_reg+0x42/0xb0 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651552]  [<c182c74f>] ? __schedule+0x34f/0x730

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651586]  [<df69f65f>] carl9170_led_set_state+0xf/0x20 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651619]  [<df69f70f>] carl9170_led_update+0x9f/0x190 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651646]  [<c104cab0>] process_one_work+0x110/0x380

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651674]  [<c183452c>] ? common_interrupt+0x2c/0x31

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651707]  [<df69f670>] ? carl9170_led_set_state+0x20/0x20 [carl9170]

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651732]  [<c104e249>] worker_thread+0x119/0x340

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651755]  [<c104e130>] ? manage_workers+0x260/0x260

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651783]  [<c105245f>] kthread+0x8f/0xa0

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651807]  [<c1050000>] ? param_get_invbool+0x10/0x30

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651832]  [<c1833f37>] ret_from_kernel_thread+0x1b/0x28

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651856]  [<c10523d0>] ? flush_kthread_work+0xc0/0xc0

Apr  2 16:28:34 fit-pc-slim-2 kernel: [ 2813.651873] ---[ end trace 9ab5992de01dd1ed ]---

Can someone confirm that this is a driver issue?

Thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

what kernel version are you using? usb ehci driver troubles have plagued some of the 3.7.6 and later. 3.8.2  to 3.8.4 have worked for me.

----------

